# Help Describing Bowel Movements



## X0101 (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been keeping a log of my bowel movements so I can discuss some issues with my doctor. Half of my bowel movements produce stool which is clearly normal, but sometimes I have bowel movements which produce stool of normal size and shape but which appears mushy or uncompacted, with large cracks running along the surface. There is no extra wiping needed but sometimes this type of stool is rather urgent. I don't pass liquid.When I originally described the stool to the doctor I described it as "loose", but it appears most people use the word loose to refer to stool which is a mix of solid and liquid. I don't think mushy is a good word to describe my stool, because there is no extra wiping involved.I realize this post is quite vague, but basically what I'm looking for are some poo-related adjectives I can google, in order to see what word best describes my bowel movements. Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen the Bristol Scale?Here:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bristol_stool_chart.svg


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Almost sounds like a constipated stool with the way you describe cracks in it. Yet you don't have to feel constipated to have constipated stool. How much fibre and fluids do you take?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would use the Bristol scale as it is a way for medical professionals to describe stool.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I personally think the Bristol scale needs updating as there are so many variables and make it very hard to describe BMs and with IBS sufferers the stools can be a mixture of different types in the same movement.


----------

